# Audigy ZS

## Aynjell

Does the audigy ZS work in gentoo linux?

----------

## BWoso

Yes, you would need to use the EMU10K1 module which is in the 2.6.x kernel.  I am using an Audigy 2 ZS and it works great

----------

## Aynjell

Okay cool. I just found out that the ZS is what I needed for the front audio jacks. Though, the value version doesn't support it.  :Sad: 

I also run windows, and a local vendor sells the gamer edition for 109 dollars (newegg 120) so I'm gonna buy it there.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wrc1944

BWoso,

Could you please post your kernel config sound section, and alsa files, and your precise procedure for getting the Audigy 2 ZS working. I've been posting and struggling with this for almost 6 months, with zero success. I've tried everything conceivable (except of course what actually works). I'm no novice, so I've done every recommended procedure and compiled 50 kernels (and then recompiling all alsa and music apps each time) trying to get this solved. Nothing works, including countless tries with the Gentoo alsa guide, googling forever, other forums, the Alsa site itself, etc.  You name it, I've tried it.

Could there be some unknown fundamental flaw in my base Gentoo install (I'm ~x86, up-to-date)?  I'm trying to set up a pro audio alsa/rosegardem/qsynth/ardour/audacity/jack/vkeybd  recording studio.  On my hardware, winXP Cakewalk Sonar 3 works perfectly, so I know it's not the equipment. I was thinking that Linux just doesn't support this card, but saw your post, and figured I'd give it another shot, even after swearing off Linux sound on this forum last week! I just can't let it go.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.   

wrc1944

----------

## black hole sun

 *wrc1944 wrote:*   

> BWoso,
> 
> Could you please post your kernel config sound section, and alsa files, and your precise procedure for getting the Audigy 2 ZS working. I've been posting and struggling with this for almost 6 months, with zero success. I've tried everything conceivable (except of course what actually works). I'm no novice, so I've done every recommended procedure and compiled 50 kernels (and then recompiling all alsa and music apps each time) trying to get this solved. Nothing works, including countless tries with the Gentoo alsa guide, googling forever, other forums, the Alsa site itself, etc.  You name it, I've tried it.
> 
> Could there be some unknown fundamental flaw in my base Gentoo install (I'm ~x86, up-to-date)?  I'm trying to set up a pro audio alsa/rosegardem/qsynth/ardour/audacity/jack/vkeybd  recording studio.  On my hardware, winXP Cakewalk Sonar 3 works perfectly, so I know it's not the equipment. I was thinking that Linux just doesn't support this card, but saw your post, and figured I'd give it another shot, even after swearing off Linux sound on this forum last week! I just can't let it go.
> ...

 Well, all I can offer is how I do things. You may have already tried this, most likely you have, but here I go.

Get a 2.6 vanilla kernel off kernel.org. menuconfig over to the ALSA section, go to the pci section and build in the kernel (denoted by the asterik, *) the driver emu10k1. Compile and reboot into the kernel, and then re-emerge alsa-libs alsa-utils.

One thing, do you have reiser4? Last time I used reiser4 I could not get my sound working either.

----------

## wrc1944

I've tried alsa as modules, and into kernel countless times, for 6 months,, every new version. The Gentoo guide maintainer says use modules, but it doesn't work for me. Believe me, I've trierd every conceivable way. If somebody has this stuff working with the Audigy 2 ZS, please post step by step instructions, and what hardware and configs you are using. This is very frustrating.

----------

## Aynjell

Are you putting alsasound in your default run level and making sure it gets started?

----------

## wrc1944

Yes- I've done everything hundreds of times. I just don't get it. I must be making some fundamental mistake or my system is screwed up somehow- but everything else works fine- just no sound ever with the Audigy 2 ZS card. All modules load, all alsa apps are emerged, jack is up  fine, sound fonts are loaded, everything's detected, alsamixer is unmuted, arts is disabled, everything is recompiled on current running kernel- everything (rosegarden/jack/qsynth) appears to be working, but no audio is heard. Tried everything built into kernel- same result.  I've tried every possible rosegarden/jack/qsynth configuration, following the rosegarden how to, etc., etc. Same problem if I'm in Gnome or XFCE4.

Obviously, I haven't tried the one that works (if there is one!). :Confused: 

What I need is someone who has actually successfully set up this card with alsa to outline the exact procedure they used, leaving nothing out, and post all relevant files so I can compare what they have with mine. Maybe that way, I can figure out where I'm going wrong.  I've removed everything completely and started over many many times with kernel after kernel, alsa version after alsa version, on and on- nothing ever works.

----------

## BWoso

If you go into alsamixer and hit f2 and it shows your card it should be working.  Which jacks are you trying to use on the card?

----------

## wrc1944

BWoso,

Here's what F2 gives from alsamixer.  Again, rather than going through a bunch of posts rehashing the basics,  could you post an outline of your procedure, and your relevant config files? I think that would save a lot of time.  I've been posting about this on many forums for 6 months, and nobody seems to have the solution, or if they said they do, and I try what they suggested, it still doesn't work for me. That's why I still think I'm missing some fundamental basic step in the procedure that without it, no matter what subsequent steps I take, it will not work.

It doesn't matter what jacks I'm trying to use- I've tried hundreds of combos.

Thanks for the feedback. :Very Happy: 

?????????????????????????????????????????[AlsaMixer v1.0.8 (Press Escape to quit)]??????????????????????

? Card: Sound Blaster Audigy2                                                                           

? Chip: SigmaTel STAC9750/51                                                                            

?                                                                                                        

?                ?????????????????????????????????????????[/proc]????????????????????????????????????????                                                                                      #                 ?

?                ?/proc/asound/version:                                                                 #

?                ?====================                                                                  #

?                ?Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8.                               #

?                ?Compiled on Mar 13 2005 for kernel 2.6.11-mm3.                                        #

?                ?                                                                                      #

?                ?/proc/asound/cards:                                                                   #

?                ?===================                                                                   #

?                ?0 [Audigy2        ]: Audigy2 - Sound Blaster Audigy2                                  #

?                ?                     Sound Blaster Audigy2 (rev.4, serial:0x20021102) at 0xd400, irq 5?

?                ?                                                                                      ?

?                ?/proc/asound/devices:                                                                 ?

?                ?=====================                                                                 ?

?                ?  1:       : sequencer                                                                ?

?                ?  4: [0- 0]: hardware dependent                                                       ?

?                ?  9: [0- 1]: raw midi                                                                 ?

?                ?  8: [0- 0]: raw midi                                                                 ?

?                ? 18: [0- 2]: digital audio playback                                                   ?

?                ? 26: [0- 2]: digital audio capture                                                    ?

?                ? 25: [0- 1]: digital audio capture                                                    ?

?                ? 16: [0- 0]: digital audio playback                                                   ?

?                ? 24: [0- 0]: digital audio capture                                                    ?

?                ?  0: [0- 0]: ctl                                                                      ?

?                ?  6: [0- 2]: hardware dependent                                                       ?

?                ? 10: [0- 2]: raw midi                                                                 ?

?                ? 11: [0- 3]: raw midi                                                                 ?

?                ? 33:       : timer                                                                    ?

?                ?                                                                                      ?

?                ?/proc/asound/oss/devices:                                                             ?

----------

## BWoso

Okay, lets see here,  Have alsa as a use flag. emerge alsa-drivers alsa-utils. Edit files, here is my /etc/modules.d/alsa. 

```
# cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:40:55 dragonheart Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd emu10k1

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

run the command modules-update. Edit devfsd.conf, here is mine, 

```
# cat  /etc/devfsd.conf

# Sample /etc/devfsd.conf configuration file.

# Richard Gooch  <rgooch@atnf.csiro.au>         3-JUL-2000

#

# The Gentoo Linux Team - http://www.gentoo.org/

#     - Many fixes, etc

#

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/devfsd.conf,v 1.16 2003/05/18 21:51:34 azarah Exp $

# Enable full compatibility mode for old device names. You may comment these

# out if you don't use the old device names. Make sure you know what you're

# doing!

REGISTER        .*           MKOLDCOMPAT

UNREGISTER      .*           RMOLDCOMPAT

# You may comment out the above and uncomment the following if you've

# configured your system to use the original "new" devfs names or the really

# new names

#REGISTER       vc/.*        MKOLDCOMPAT

#UNREGISTER     vc/.*        RMOLDCOMPAT

#REGISTER       pty/.*       MKOLDCOMPAT

#UNREGISTER     pty/.*       RMOLDCOMPAT

#REGISTER       misc         MKOLDCOMPAT

#UNREGISTER     misc         RMOLDCOMPAT

# You may comment these out if you don't use the original "new" names

REGISTER        .*           MKNEWCOMPAT

UNREGISTER      .*           RMNEWCOMPAT

# Enable module autoloading. You may comment this out if you don't use

# autoloading

LOOKUP          .*           MODLOAD

# Uncomment the following if you want to set the group to "tty" for the

# pseudo-tty devices. This is necessary so that mesg(1) can later be used to

# enable/disable talk requests and wall(1) messages.

REGISTER        ^pty/s.*     PERMISSIONS -1.tty  0600

REGISTER        ^pts/.*      PERMISSIONS -1.tty  0600

# Uncomment this if you want permissions to be saved and restored

# NB: Do NOT change the following!

# Do not do this for pseudo-terminal devices

REGISTER        ^pt[sy]/.*   IGNORE

CHANGE          ^pt[sy]/.*   IGNORE

CREATE          ^pt[sy]/.*   IGNORE

DELETE          ^pt[sy]      IGNORE

REGISTER        ^log         IGNORE

CHANGE          ^log         IGNORE

CREATE          ^log         IGNORE

DELETE          ^log         IGNORE

REGISTER        .*           COPY    /lib/dev-state/$devname $devpath

CHANGE          .*           COPY    $devpath /lib/dev-state/$devname

CREATE          .*           COPY    $devpath /lib/dev-state/$devname

DELETE          .*           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink /lib/dev-state/$devname

RESTORE         /lib/dev-state

# You can force default like this :

# PERMISSIONS owner_and_group access_mode

# Video4Linux devices

REGISTER       v4l/.*       PERMISSIONS root.video 660

# ALSA/OSS stuff

# Comment/change these if you want to change the permissions on

# the audio devices

LOOKUP          snd          MODLOAD ACTION snd

LOOKUP          dsp          MODLOAD

LOOKUP          mixer        MODLOAD

LOOKUP          midi         MODLOAD

REGISTER        sound/.*     PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

REGISTER        snd/.*       PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

# Uncomment this to let PAM manage devfs

#REGISTER        .*           CFUNCTION /lib/security/pam_console_apply_devfsd.so pam_console_apply_single $devpath

# Autoload the sg module if generic scsi driver compiled as module.

#LOOKUP          ^sg$      MODLOAD ACTION sg

# Give the cdrw group write permissions to /dev/sg0

# This is done to have non root user use the burner (scan the scsi bus)

#REGISTER        ^scsi/host.*/bus.*/target.*/lun.*/generic    PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660

# General note for the following auto creation of symlinks:

#

#    If you change the device that the symlink points to,

#    you should also remove the symlink before restarting

#    devfsd

# Create /dev/cdrom for the first cdrom drive

LOOKUP          ^cdrom$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 cdrom

REGISTER        ^cdroms/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrom

UNREGISTER      ^cdroms/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrom

# Create /dev/dvd for the second cdrom drive

# (change 'cdroms/cdrom1' to suite your setup)

# NOTE: We add the fully qualified path here, else some apps

#       have problems to resolve the true device (drip comes to mind)

#LOOKUP          ^dvd$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink ${mntpnt}/cdroms/cdrom1 dvd

#REGISTER        ^cdroms/cdrom1$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink ${devpath} dvd

#UNREGISTER      ^cdroms/cdrom1$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink dvd

# Create /dev/cdrw for the first cdrom on the scsi bus

# (change 'sr0' to suite your setup)

#LOOKUP          ^cdrw$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink sr0 cdrw

#REGISTER        ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrw

#UNREGISTER      ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrw

# Create /dev/mouse

LOOKUP          ^mouse$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink misc/psaux mouse

REGISTER        ^misc/psaux$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname mouse

UNREGISTER      ^misc/psaux$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink mouse

# Manage USB mouse

REGISTER        ^input/mouse0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbmouse

UNREGISTER      ^input/mouse0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink usbmouse

REGISTER        ^input/mice$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbmouse

UNREGISTER      ^input/mice$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink usbmouse

# Support additional config installed by packages ...

INCLUDE /etc/devfs.d

# devfsd.conf ends here
```

 run # rc-update add alsasound boot

# /etc/init.d/alsasound start

emerge alsa-utils and it should work if your kernel is configured 

here is what I get when I hit f2 in alsamixer

```
│                │/proc/asound/version:                                                            

│                │====================                                                        

|                │Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).#                  │

│                │Compiled on Jan 24 2005 for kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 (SMP).                            #                  │

│                │                                                                                      #                  │

│                │/proc/asound/cards:                                                                   #                  │

│                │===================                                                                   #                  │

│                │0 [Audigy2        ]: Audigy2 - Sound Blaster Audigy2                                  #                  │

│                │                     Sound Blaster Audigy2 (rev.4) at 0xa000, irq 22                  #                  │

│                │                                                                                      #                  │

│                │/proc/asound/devices:                                                                 #                  │

│                │=====================                                                                 #                  │

│                │  1:       : sequencer                                                                #                  │

│                │  0: [0- 0]: ctl                                                                      #                  │

│                │  4: [0- 0]: hardware dependent                                                       #                  │

│                │  9: [0- 1]: raw midi                                                                 #                  │

│                │  8: [0- 0]: raw midi                                                                 #                  │

│                │ 18: [0- 2]: digital audio playback                                                   #                  │

│                │ 26: [0- 2]: digital audio capture                                                    #                  │

│                │ 25: [0- 1]: digital audio capture                                                    ▒                  │

│                │ 16: [0- 0]: digital audio playback                                                   ▒                  │

│                │ 24: [0- 0]: digital audio capture                                                    ▒                  │

│                │  6: [0- 2]: hardware dependent                                                       ▒                  │

│                │ 10: [0- 2]: raw midi                                                                 ▒                  │

│                │ 11: [0- 3]: raw midi                                                                 ▒                  │

│                │ 33:       : timer                                                                    ▒                  │

│                │                                                                                      ▒                  │

│                │/proc/asound/oss/devices:                                                             ▒                  │

│                │=========================                                                             ▒                  │

│                │  1:       : sequencer                                                                ▒                  │

│                │  8:       : sequencer                                                                ▒                  │

│                │ 13: [0-13]: raw midi                                                                 ▒                  │

│                │  2: [0- 2]: raw midi                                                                 ▒                  │

│                │ 12: [0-12]: digital audio                                                            ▒                  │

│                │  3: [0- 3]: digital audio                                                            ▒                  │

│                │  0: [0- 0]: mixer                                                                    ▒                  │

│                │                                                                                      ▒                  │

│                │/proc/asound/timers:                                                                  ▒                  │

│                │====================                                                                  ▒                  │

│                │G0: system timer : 1000.000us (10000000 ticks)                                        ▒                  │

│                │P0-0-0: PCM playback 0-0-0 : SLAVE     
```

and here is my kernel config, the part that is needed

```

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=y

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

```

  I didn't have to mess with this at all,  I hope this helps.

----------

## wrc1944

BWoso, 

Many thanks for posting your files.

My /etc/modules.d/alsa are /etc/devfsd.conf are the same, I have alsa as a USE flag, as well as the sound related flags jack, jack-tmpfs, ladspa, and caps.

Of course I've done modules-update, and rc-update add alsasound boot.

I have /etc/init.d/alsasound start, and all alsa stuff (alsa-utils, libs, tools, mixer, oss, etc.) is emerged against the current kernel, along with all the sound related apps..

The only difference I see is that you have compiled alsa stuff into the kernel, whereas virtually everyone else says always use modules. I've also done it many times before into the kernel with no success, but not recently (after reading hundreds of posts saying modules is correct, and not into the kernel).  The only reason I could ever figure out why NOT to compile into the kernel was that the alsa version was noy always as up-to-date as possible.

Anyway, I'll remove all traces of my emerged alsa stuff, and recompile a new kernel with alsa compiled in. At this point, I'd be happy just to get rosegarden/qsynth to play some midi file audio with one of my sound fonts!

One thing seems very strange though. You also say you emerged alsa-drivers, when you ALSO have them compiled into your kernel. Everything I've read on this says that emerging alsa-drivers is incorrect, if you use the kernel version compiled in.

I'm also curious as to why under Generic devices you don't set CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI and CONFIG_SND_MPU401?

Am I correct in thinking you DO have rosegarden,qsynth, jack, and vkeybd functioning as a midi recording studio?

If you don't mind, could you also post your ouput for lsmod, if you think it's relevant?

Mine is:

wrc@mymachine ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_emu10k1_synth       4992  0

snd_emux_synth         28352  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rtctimer             976  0

rtc                     7544  1 snd_rtctimer

snd_seq_virmidi         3520  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi            3744  0

snd_seq_midi_emul       4992  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_emu10k1            80580  2 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            14432  3 snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec         57472  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_util_mem            1408  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               4576  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_seq_oss            25856  0

snd_seq_midi_event      3712  3 snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                37584  8 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4364  7 snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            38944  1

snd_pcm                60552  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss

snd_timer              16068  4 snd_rtctimer,snd_emu10k1,snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          4292  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          13056  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    32804  14 snd_emux_synth,snd_rtctimer,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

eeprom                  3088  0

w83627hf               18344  0

i2c_dev                 5312  0

i2c_viapro              4176  0

w83781d                22632  0

i2c_sensor              1792  3 eeprom,w83627hf,w83781d

i2c_isa                  960  0

----------

## BWoso

Um. . . I really don't like modules, as you can see.  

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               3465084  8

```

 and I do not have any recording stuff set up, the only thing I use my audio for is xmms, mplayer, and flash stuff, other than that I don't know.  I don't even have a microphone connected to my computer.  I don't know what to tell you if I said something wrong, that is what I did and it works fine for me.

----------

## wrc1944

BWoso,

Thanks for the feedback. I'm still not clear on if you really have the alsa-driver emerged. That is suppose to break things if you also have the kernel driver enabled.  What is your output of qpkg -I -v alsa (that's a capital i, not L)? Mine is:

wrc@mymachine ~ $ qpkg -I -v alsa

media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.8 *

media-libs/libclalsadrv-1.0.1 *

media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.8-r1 *

media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.8-r1 *

media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.8 *

media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.8 *

media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.8 *

media-sound/alsaplayer-0.99.76 *

media-sound/alsamixergui-0.9.0.1.2-r4 *

media-sound/alsa-firmware-1.0.8 *

media-plugins/xmms-alsa-1.2.10-r1 *

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.8.8 *

media-plugins/alsa-jack-1.0.8 *

Guess I'll try removing all alsa stuff, then compile everything  like you have into a new 2.6.11-cko2 kernel, and then remerge all alsa stuff EXCEPT the alsa-driver. (The cko2 kernel patch has the updated alsa version). Then remerge all my sound apps.

----------

## BWoso

```
# qpkg -I -v alsa

media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.8 *

media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.8 *

media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.8 *

media-plugins/xmms-alsa-1.2.10 *

```

 I guess I don't really have it emerged, but I do remember emerging it.

----------

## pa55ep0il

Hello

I read somewhere the Audigy ZS uses a different driver than emu10k1. I think it's emu10k1x or somethig like that..

.. over here I'm struggling with the configuration of Jack & Alsa on my Audigy (emu10k1) in order to have multichannel capture and hardware monitoring in rosegarden. When this works I'll be a very happy person!

----------

